
Porn site xHamster is very worried about the Investigatory Powers bill - mnmlsm
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2016/12/08/porn-site-xhamster-is-very-worried-about-the-investigatory-powers-bill/
======
corobo
>The Petitions Committee decided not to debate this petition

>The Petitions Committee has decided not to schedule a debate on this
petition. When it decides which petitions should be debated, the Committee
looks at whether the subject has recently been debated by the House of
Commons.

>The Investigatory Powers Bill was debated on many occasions in Parliament
before it became law.

Internet petition does nothing, news at 11.

It's a bit late to be protesting this now isn't it? It's already passed. Where
was xHamster before this went through? These are honest questions not
rhetorical ones to make me look smart. Is there actually anything we can do to
reverse this?

